# Plex, Amazon 4k, Netlix



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just because I couldn't find any other horses to beat....

So has anything recently changed in regards to the Plex issues we are having?

Still no announcement or update on 4K from Amazon?

I still see frequent errors in Neflix about not being able to play the selection, having to exit the app, restart, etc. Has anything changed recently for others?

Sorry to keep bringing this up, but these nagging issues are becoming for a hindrance the longer they persist.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

Plex is still unusable for me at least, no updates to plex yet. Netflix seems to be hit or miss but works mostly.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Do the people that are having these issues have 4k tvs? I have a TiVo bolt running through an hdmi wireless tranmitter (which can split the signal to both the hdmi out on the transmitter, and a wireless receiver at the same time) -> sony receiver -> 1080p TV, and I haven't had a single problem with Amazon, Plex, Hulu or Netflix for the two weeks I've had it, and I've used Netflix and Plex a ton.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a 4k TV (through a yamaha receiver), and I have issues with Plex (it works, but not nearly as well or consistently as it did before the prior update) and Netflix (which works in 4k, but has error messages and problems starting / leaving the app at times.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

I Have a Sony 4K TV, with the tivo set to output 4k going through a denon receiver. I have the same issues if i set it back to 1080


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Where is Amazon uhd.....


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

I use Plex to watch Hockeystreams channel. It seems like weekend before last it was working OK but a weak later not working with this channel. On the Roamio, it will crash back to TIVO central. On a mini, it crashed the mini.

On the same TV the roamio's are connected, both of them Vizio's, the Plex app works pretty well with Hockeystreams. The Vizio's have 2.4.36 and and the roamio's have 2.4.41 version of Plex client.


----------

